# RCI resorts in Key West



## hurnik

I have never been to the Keys.
I don't know if Key West or Key Largo, or some other key is "better".

I am probably going to exchange via RCI, so my resorts are a little limited to what I can get via my HGVC.  I don't want exactly in the heart of downtown (maybe a little "too" exciting"), but don't want out in the boonies like the Hyatt (the one that's like by the airport).

We want to see Key West/downtown but also love snorkeling/beach stuff.  (not sure if both are possible).  Oh, and don't want an AI (always a bad deal via timeshare, IMO).  Any suggestions given my *potential* places below:

Looks like if Key West:
Coral Hammock
Reflections at Ocean Key House
The Galleon Resort

If Key Largo:
Anchorage Resort and Yacht Club
Florida Bay Club
Mariner's Club of Key Largo

and then there's like 6 in Marathon:
Cocoplum beach & Tennis Club
Coral Lagoon Resort Village & Marina
Indigo Reef Resort
Marathon Key Beach Club II
The Hammocks at Marathon
The Reef at Marathon Resort Club

I would probably be looking at May - July of 2017


----------



## Bailey#1

Are you planning on having a car? Do you want to stay in one place and have a relaxing vacation?


----------



## DeniseM

Have you looked at the TUG ratings and reviews?


----------



## hurnik

DeniseM said:


> Have you looked at the TUG ratings and reviews?



Yes, but the vast majority are very old reviews or nonexistent

Looks like if Key West:
Coral Hammock - no reviews
Reflections at Ocean Key House - no reviews
The Galleon Resort - Sept. 2014 last review

If Key Largo:
Anchorage Resort and Yacht Club - Dec. 2014 last review
Florida Bay Club - 2013 last reviewed
Mariner's Club of Key Largo - no reviews

and then there's like 6 in Marathon:
Cocoplum beach & Tennis Club - 2008 last reviewed
Coral Lagoon Resort Village & Marina - last reviewed 2013
Indigo Reef Resort - no reviews
Marathon Key Beach Club II - 2016 (1 review, 2014 is the next most recent)
The Hammocks at Marathon - May 2015 (assuming it's the Bluegreen Hammocks)
The Reef at Marathon Resort Club - October 2015 last review


----------



## DeniseM

Well, that's not very helpful, is it? - I'd also try Trip Advisor.


----------



## hurnik

Bailey#1 said:


> Are you planning on having a car? Do you want to stay in one place and have a relaxing vacation?



Good questions.

I guess it depends.  I've heard that sometimes traffic and parking in downtown keywest can be tough.  But if it's not too bad, I don't mind renting a car and seeing the other keys and such.  I don't quite want to just stay "on the resort" and "relax".  haha.

Maybe one day of nothing, one day of going out.  repeat.

I know we'll never be able to see/do everything, but I don't want to repeat a Mayan Resort stay where it's far away from anything either (although renting a car is much easier/cheaper in the US vs. Mexico where you don't have to pay the additional $30-50/day special insurance).


To be honest:
I would like somewhere close to good snorkeling (if possible), and semi-close to eating and "touristy" areas.  

Beach would be nice, but not required (ie, I'd rather take the above 2 over beach).


----------



## Panina

I took a tour of galleon when visiting key west this year.  It's in town, prime location. A very hard trade to get, lucky if you get , 1 in 4 years allowed.  When at the resort you feel isolated from town even though it's outside your door. If I remember correctly there is a small sandy beach next to the property.

 The rooms have been recently renovated, high end and depending which location you get the view goes from beautiful to spectacular, except for the studios which have no view as they are part of a lock off unit. Parking is free at the Galleon for one car if you are an owner.  I didn't ask if you trade in.

I've also stayed at the anchorage in key largo a few years ago, Older, well maintained.   It very isolated, and a very far ride to key west. 

I love the southwest of Florida, especially the keys but with my various visits felt staying in key west ,  in town is what makes the trip enjoyable.  I find it a hassle to drive from other locations.  Before staying in the other locations you mentioned, I would go to Marco island, Naples, captiva, sanibel or longboat key.


----------



## theo

hurnik said:


> <snip>
> To be honest:
> I would like somewhere close to good snorkeling (if possible), and semi-close to eating and "touristy" areas.
> 
> Beach would be nice, but not required (ie, I'd rather take the above 2 over beach).



We used to own (...but no longer) at a place in Key Largo called Florida Bay Club (RCI #5130). 1980's construction, good sized condos, mostly 2BR, a few 3BR units, each unit with its' own garage underneath. Reportedly much better managed now than it was formerly (it was badly mismanaged in years past). About a mile from Pennekamp State Park, which has concessions which take people out to the reef by boat to snorkel the reef. Masks, fins, snorkels (and shorty wet suit, if desired) provided. 

There are some decent eateries in the area, but certainly not much else of a "touristy" nature. We used to occasionally take local guided kayak tours, which are probably still in operation.   

That being said, FBC in Key Largo is every inch of 103 miles away from Key West, but surely much easier to get into via rental or exchange than *anyplace* in Key West, where demand consistently exceeds supply -- a very tough "trade" (except perhaps during hurricane season, when you most likely don't want to be there anyhow). 
However, all things considered, Key West (with a vehicle) would still IMnsHO be the best hub or base by far for visiting and enjoying the Keys, sites and activities.

There is some decent beach frontage within Bahia Honda State Park, a relatively short drive from Key West. 
The truth is that the Florida Keys are generally *not* noteworthy for great beaches --- to say the least. 

I hope some of this helps or is at least of potential interest. If not, I'll gladly refund 100% of your payment to me.   Good luck.


----------



## alwysonvac

hurnik said:


> Yes, but the vast majority are very old reviews or nonexistent



Also search the TUG forums. Here are some
"Recommendations for a Key West resort" (2015) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232848&highlight=galleon
"Galleon in Key West - Tough Trade?" (2015) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226705&highlight=galleon
"Booking Florida keys with RCI Points?" (2014) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219453


Also look at TripAdvisor and Yelp. For example 
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g34340-Florida_Keys_Florida-Vacations.html
http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-galleon-resort-key-west


----------



## Beaglemom3

I believe that Reflections does not operate as a timeshare anymore.



-


----------



## hurnik

theo said:


> We used to own (...but no longer) at a place in Key Largo called Florida Bay Club (RCI #5130). 1980's construction, good sized condos, mostly 2BR, a few 3BR units, each unit with its' own garage underneath. Reportedly much better managed now than it was formerly (it was badly mismanaged in years past). About a mile from Pennekamp State Park, which has concessions which take people out to the reef by boat to snorkel the reef. Masks, fins, snorkels (and shorty wet suit, if desired) provided.
> 
> There are some decent eateries in the area, but certainly not much else of a "touristy" nature. We used to occasionally take local guided kayak tours, which are probably still in operation.
> 
> That being said, FBC in Key Largo is every inch of 103 miles away from Key West, but surely much easier to get into via rental or exchange than *anyplace* in Key West, where demand consistently exceeds supply -- a very tough "trade" (except perhaps during hurricane season, when you most likely don't want to be there anyhow).
> However, all things considered, Key West (with a vehicle) would still IMnsHO be the best hub or base by far for visiting and enjoying the Keys, sites and activities.
> 
> There is some decent beach frontage within Bahia Honda State Park, a relatively short drive from Key West.
> The truth is that the Florida Keys are generally *not* noteworthy for great beaches --- to say the least.
> 
> I hope some of this helps or is at least of potential interest. If not, I'll gladly refund 100% of your payment to me.   Good luck.



Awesome information, thank you very much.  Yes, looks like Key West location (vs. Key Largo) would be more to my liking.  At least to start with (give me excuses to go back, right?)


----------



## hurnik

alwysonvac said:


> Also search the TUG forums. Here are some
> "Recommendations for a Key West resort" (2015) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232848&highlight=galleon
> "Galleon in Key West - Tough Trade?" (2015) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226705&highlight=galleon
> "Booking Florida keys with RCI Points?" (2014) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219453
> 
> 
> Also look at TripAdvisor and Yelp. For example
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g34340-Florida_Keys_Florida-Vacations.html
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-galleon-resort-key-west



thank you very much.  Looks like the 3 Key West resorts I could potentially get into:
Galleon
Coconut Beach
Hyatt Sunset

are decent, but the Galleon seems to be very much liked.

We'll see what I can get.

I figure this far out and semi-flexible (Mid-May through July) should snag me something.


----------



## theo

*Your list is getting much shorter; it's a list of ONE via RCI...*



hurnik said:


> thank you very much.  Looks like the 3 Key West resorts I could potentially get into:
> Galleon
> Coconut Beach
> Hyatt Sunset
> 
> are decent, but the Galleon seems to be very much liked.
> 
> We'll see what I can get.
> 
> I figure this far out and semi-flexible (Mid-May through July) should snag me something.



Initially, you specifically mentioned looking to go to Key West *via RCI*. Unless I'm mistaken, the *only* RCI affiliated resort in Key West among the (3) places you've identified above is The Galleon (which is "dual affiliated", i.e., also affiliated with II).  

RCI ain't gonna get you into any of the (3) Hyatt timeshares in Key West (including Sunset Harbor, my favorite among the three KW Hyatt timeshares) and unless exchange company affiliations in Key West have changed recently, Coconut Beach Resort, The Banyan, and Coconut Mallory are all II-only affiliated and not accessible via RCI. 

In short, it would seem at first glance that if you're looking to exchange into Key West *via RCI*, it might very well be that your *only* option is The Galleon (not that that's in any way a bad thing; it's a great spot --- but I'd stay away from the studio side of a "lock off" if you're claustrophobic and / or if you have any choice in the matter).


----------



## Beaglemom3

theo said:


> You initially mentioned looking to go to the Keys *via RCI*. Unless I'm mistaken, the *only* RCI affiliated resort in Key West among the (3) places you've identified above is The Galleon (which is "dual affiliated", also with II unless I'm mistaken).
> 
> RCI ain't gonna get you into any of the (3) Hyatt timeshares in Key West (including Sunset Harbor, my favorite among the three KW Hyatt timeshares) and unless exchange company affiliations in Key West have changed in recent years, Coconut Beach Resort, The Banyan, and Coconut Mallory are all II-only affiliated and not accessible via RCI.
> 
> In short, it would seem at first glance that if you're looking to exchange into Key West via RCI, it might very well be that your *only* option is The Galleon (not that that's in any way a bad thing, as it's a great spot --- but I'd stay away from the studio side of a "lock off" if you're claustrophobic and /or if you have any choice in the matter).



 Agree with the above.

 The only RCI affiliated Key West timeshare that I'm familiar with is the Galleon. All others are II from what I have seen.

  There are others on Islamorada and Marathon, but not KW.

   My KW favorites are Hyatt Sunset (I have 2 weeks, 4 & 6 there) and the Coconut Beach. The Banyan is right off of Duval and looks nice, have not been there.

   May - July should be available for a more affordable rent. It's not impossible to get into the Galleon, but it may take a long time. Then again, you could get lucky.

   Look in Redweek (membership charge), TUG and myresortnetwork.com

-


----------



## theo

Beaglemom3 said:


> <snip>  My KW favorites are Hyatt Sunset (I have 2 weeks, 4 & 6 there) and the Coconut Beach. <snip>



None of my business certainly, but just out of curiousity what do you generally do to fill in the "tweener" week 5? 
Surely you don't return to Boston and then turn around and go back to Key West -- and it can't be easy to reliably find an available week 5 in KW?


----------



## Beaglemom3

theo said:


> None of my business certainly, but just out of curiousity what do you generally do to fill in the "tweener" week 5?
> Surely you don't return to Boston and then turn around and go back to Key West -- and it can't be easy to reliably find an available week 5 in KW?



  Glad to answer.

  My "tweenie" week is filled at the Marriott Beachside using Marriott Rewards Points. It is lovely and there is a shuttle that goes to "downtown" (stops in front of "Margaritaville"). So, no car ! This year, I rented out one week at a price that paid for the 2 weeks of MFs, stayed in the other Hyatt and at the Marriott Beachside, but we had to leave early due to Doug's Mum (she's okay now). Have to plan early, though, to get the "tweener" or contiguous week.


----------



## theo

*Yessa!*



Beaglemom3 said:


> Glad to answer.
> 
> My "tweenie" week is filled at the Marriott Beachside using Marriott Rewards Points. It is lovely and there is a shuttle that goes to "downtown" (stops in front of "Margaritaville"). So, no car ! This year, I rented out one week at a price that paid for the 2 weeks of MFs, stayed in the other Hyatt and at the Marriott Beachside, but we had to leave early due to Doug's Mum (she's okay now). Have to plan early, though, to get the "tweener" or contiguous week.



Thanks! Great plan --- and well done!


----------



## Sea Six

Make sure you have a back-up plan for a hotel or bed and breakfast.  RCI trades into the Keys are few and far between.  I gave up on trades years ago and now automatically just go for the Westin using StarPoints.


----------



## Beaglemom3

theo said:


> Thanks! Great plan --- and well done!



Next year, the plan changes a bit. 2 days at the Hyatt t/s in Bonita, 3 days at the Hyatt hotel in Bonita (just a quarter mile down from the t/s), ferry to Key West from Ft Myers, one week at the Marriott Beachside and then the Hyatt Sunset.

Return: Drive to Miami. Spend the night. Train to Palatka (just below Jax). 
A week in St Augustine (Casa Monica with MRPs). Palatka to Boston via Amtrak.

Hopefully, no blizzards upon our return. 

-


----------



## hurnik

Beaglemom3 said:


> Agree with the above.
> 
> The only RCI affiliated Key West timeshare that I'm familiar with is the Galleon. All others are II from what I have seen.
> 
> There are others on Islamorada and Marathon, but not KW.
> 
> My KW favorites are Hyatt Sunset (I have 2 weeks, 4 & 6 there) and the Coconut Beach. The Banyan is right off of Duval and looks nice, have not been there.
> 
> May - July should be available for a more affordable rent. It's not impossible to get into the Galleon, but it may take a long time. Then again, you could get lucky.
> 
> Look in Redweek (membership charge), TUG and myresortnetwork.com
> 
> -





My RCI portal lists 3 resorts in Key West:
Coral Hammocks
Galleon
Reflections at Ocean Key House (#0891)


I also have access to some via SFX ( Coconut Beach, Hyatt, and Galleon)

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Beaglemom3

hurnik said:


> My RCI portal lists 3 resorts in Key West:
> Coral Hammocks
> Galleon
> Reflections at Ocean Key House (#0891)
> 
> 
> I also have access to some via SFX ( Coconut Beach, Hyatt, and Galleon)
> 
> We'll see what happens.



1. Coral Hammocks - #R652 - Have never seen one deposited in 20+ years of timesharing. I've seen them in _Extra Vacations _for rent.

2. Only one I've seen trade.

3. No longer operating as a timeshare as I understand it.

Good luck. I hope SFX can come through. I have done well with them for hard to get places. Would love to see you get one.


----------



## hurnik

Beaglemom3 said:


> 1. Coral Hammocks - #R652 - Have never seen one deposited in 20+ years of timesharing. I've seen them in _Extra Vacations _for rent.
> 
> 2. Only one I've seen trade.
> 
> 3. No longer operating as a timeshare as I understand it.
> 
> Good luck. I hope SFX can come through. I have done well with them for hard to get places. Would love to see you get one.



Thanks!  I would find it odd that #2 is no longer a timeshare, if RCI still advertises it as a resort available in their directory.  

I'm actually kinda hoping for the Coconut Beach via SFX.

We'll see.  Worst case, I have to use my banked HHonors points for 5 nights at the Hilton/Waldorf thingy, but it wouldn't get me a whole week, unless I wanted to spend almost $3,000 to buy the extra points.  LOL!

I'd rent a week from an owner but they seem just as expensive ($300/night).

But I got lots of time.  I've gotten a Keys week before long ago via SFX but couldn't go so found someone else to take my place.
But that was the Hyatt Windward, I think, the one by the airport.


----------



## bdh

hurnik said:


> I also have access to some via SFX ( Coconut Beach, Hyatt, and Galleon)
> 
> We'll see what happens.



SFX use to have access to an occasional Hyatt, but Hyatt then started to enforce the HRC rule that does allow HRC weeks to be deposited/exchanged into other exchange companies.  

IE: a Hyatt owner can deposit a week with SFX, when SFX goes to confirm the reservation with Hyatt, Hyatt refuses to acknowledge the res, then SFX won't accept the Hyatt owner's deposit - end result is that SFX does not get any Hyatt weeks.  I'd suggest a call with SFX to see how they are navigating the Hyatt deposit/confirmation process now and if they're able to gain access to Hyatt weeks these days.


----------



## Seaport104

Speaking of Key West, I woke up to an exchange at the Galleon Resort 2BR over July 4th!!!! 

I had 8 resorts requested for July 4th and I just said, whatever comes through if airfare is reasonable, we are going! The stars have aligned and I was able to get airfare for $240 round trip nonstop


----------



## theo

*Yessa!*



Seaport104 said:


> Speaking of Key West, I woke up to an exchange at the Galleon Resort 2BR over July 4th!!!!
> 
> I had 8 resorts requested for July 4th and I just said, whatever comes through if airfare is reasonable, we are going! The stars have aligned and I was able to get airfare for $240 round trip nonstop



*Outstanding*! You must be living right. Enjoy!


----------



## Sea Six

you stole hurnik's week - the only week available for trade!  :rofl:


----------



## bogey21

The Banyan has always been my favorite.  Yes, it is not luxury and yes, the unit you get is a crap shoot, but it has a great foliage covered back yard and location, location, location which for me is most important in Key West.

George


----------



## hurnik

Seaport104 said:


> Speaking of Key West, I woke up to an exchange at the Galleon Resort 2BR over July 4th!!!!
> 
> I had 8 resorts requested for July 4th and I just said, whatever comes through if airfare is reasonable, we are going! The stars have aligned and I was able to get airfare for $240 round trip nonstop



Awesome!  So there is hope!  LOL
That's a nice airfare.  Right now it's about $440 round trip from ALB to Key West, which is pretty decent, IMO.  Plus I can use my Delta Companion certificate and get 2 tickets for the price of one.


----------



## hurnik

Sea Six said:


> you stole hurnik's week - the only week available for trade!  :rofl:



LOL!  That's OK, but I'm looking for next year, so not sure if they were looking for this year or not.

Which reminds me to call RCI and do an ongoing search.  I hate the $200 fee (via HGVC).


----------



## hurnik

bdh said:


> SFX use to have access to an occasional Hyatt, but Hyatt then started to enforce the HRC rule that does allow HRC weeks to be deposited/exchanged into other exchange companies.
> 
> IE: a Hyatt owner can deposit a week with SFX, when SFX goes to confirm the reservation with Hyatt, Hyatt refuses to acknowledge the res, then SFX won't accept the Hyatt owner's deposit - end result is that SFX does not get any Hyatt weeks.  I'd suggest a call with SFX to see how they are navigating the Hyatt deposit/confirmation process now and if they're able to gain access to Hyatt weeks these days.



Thanks, I"ll do that!


----------



## Seaport104

hurnik said:


> LOL!  That's OK, but I'm looking for next year, so not sure if they were looking for this year or not.
> 
> Which reminds me to call RCI and do an ongoing search.  I hate the $200 fee (via HGVC).



LOL, no worries, it's for this 4th of July. I actually got confirmed in January for Hyatt Winward pointe for the same week but I released it since the location wasn't ideal. When I narrowed my search to specific resorts, Galleon was one of them but I didn't think it was going to come up but I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Seaport104

hurnik said:


> Awesome!  So there is hope!  LOL
> That's a nice airfare.  Right now it's about $440 round trip from ALB to Key West, which is pretty decent, IMO.  Plus I can use my Delta Companion certificate and get 2 tickets for the price of one.



Actually my airfare is to Miami. straight to Key West would have been around $500 from Newark Airport as well. There are no nonstop from Newark to Key West so travel time works out the same with a car instead of the additional stop via plane.


----------



## jimkin

hurnik said:


> LOL!  That's OK, but I'm looking for next year, so not sure if they were looking for this year or not.
> 
> Which reminds me to call RCI and do an ongoing search.  I hate the $200 fee (via HGVC).



If you start an ongoing search for the Galleon now you should get a match for May-July 17.  Weeks 51-13 are much tougher to get.  As someone already mentioned the free parking provided by the Galleon for one car is a nice perk and it did apply to exchanges when I exchanged in 2014.  

Coconut Beach is also very nice after a major refurbishment a couple years ago.  It is on the other end of Old Town from the Galleon and included parking for one car when we exchanged there several years ago.

I believe Reflections was sold in the mid 80's as a 25 to 30 year RTU property.  Most if not all those weeks have probably reverted back to corporate ownership by now.  They were never deposited to trade because the resort paid the owners quite handsomely for the right to rent the rooms at hotel prices.

You might also consider the Banyan.  It has a great location just one block off Duval.  They have two pools and wonderful landscaping with two HUGE banyan trees.  It's not as plush as the others but the units were all refurbished over the last two years and are comfortable.


----------



## timesharejunkie4

I have no information or opinion of the RCI timeshares in the Keys. We stayed once in an II timeshare in Islamorada and loved the location. We have since rented a house with friends for the past 5 years in Marathon/ Grassy Key.

Marathon and Islamorada are about half way from Key West to Key Largo so we find it to be a good base for going anywhere in the Keys. A car is a must but driving is very easy. We are also not real Key West fans. We have done everything we want to do in KW and prefer the laid back middle Keys. 

You have mentioned snorkeling; there are quite a few snorkeling outfits between in all of the keys between Key Largo and Marathon. If you stay in Key West you may want to look into taking the ferry or a seaplane to the Dry Tortugas. There is an old fort and very good snorkeling right from the beach.


----------



## Iwant2gonow

Does anyone know how many RCI tpu's a Key West search would take? I would search anytime that was not hurricane season.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaport104

Panina said:


> I took a tour of galleon when visiting key west this year.  It's in town, prime location. A very hard trade to get, lucky if you get , 1 in 4 years allowed.  When at the resort you feel isolated from town even though it's outside your door. If I remember correctly there is a small sandy beach next to the property.
> 
> The rooms have been recently renovated, high end and depending which location you get the view goes from beautiful to spectacular, except for the studios which have no view as they are part of a lock off unit. Parking is free at the Galleon for one car if you are an owner.  I didn't ask if you trade in.
> 
> I've also stayed at the anchorage in key largo a few years ago, Older, well maintained.   It very isolated, and a very far ride to key west.
> 
> I love the southwest of Florida, especially the keys but with my various visits felt staying in key west ,  in town is what makes the trip enjoyable.  I find it a hassle to drive from other locations.  Before staying in the other locations you mentioned, I would go to Marco island, Naples, captiva, sanibel or longboat key.



Just came back from Galleon and if you get a trade into Galleon, TAKE IT!! 

We drove around to check out the locations of other timeshares and I would take Galleon even over the Hyatts in Key West. The rooms have been renovated and they are fantastic. Parking for one car is included. You will need to pay for the 2nd car in the lot across the street from the Galleon or 2 other lots that are not as convenient (but costs less). 

The combination of great rooms and location is what makes this place a no brainer. Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## hurnik

Seaport104 said:


> Just came back from Galleon and if you get a trade into Galleon, TAKE IT!!
> 
> We drove around to check out the locations of other timeshares and I would take Galleon even over the Hyatts in Key West. The rooms have been renovated and they are fantastic. Parking for one car is included. You will need to pay for the 2nd car in the lot across the street from the Galleon or 2 other lots that are not as convenient (but costs less).
> 
> The combination of great rooms and location is what makes this place a no brainer. Happy to answer any questions.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## FLDVCFamily

Seaport104 said:


> Just came back from Galleon and if you get a trade into Galleon, TAKE IT!!
> 
> We drove around to check out the locations of other timeshares and I would take Galleon even over the Hyatts in Key West. The rooms have been renovated and they are fantastic. Parking for one car is included. You will need to pay for the 2nd car in the lot across the street from the Galleon or 2 other lots that are not as convenient (but costs less).
> 
> The combination of great rooms and location is what makes this place a no brainer. Happy to answer any questions.




Do you think it's a kid-friendly resort/location overall? I might put in an OGS for it as we live in FL but have never taken the kids to Key West. My kids are 7 and 10 and I've always wondered how kid-friendly it is there overall.


----------



## clairebear

I've never seen any children there; however, our week is in February when many children are still in school.  In my opinion, the majority of guests are senior citizens - again, I'm only speaking from my experience.  For all I know, the place is crawling with kids during the summer.


----------

